# New Jersey Roleplaying



## dontpunkme (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone know of any 3.0 or 3.5 rpg groups meeting in the mercer county nj area?  I only know a few people who will play and its getting frustrating trying to run campaigns with a shortage of PCs.


----------



## Salad Shooter (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm in the lower end of Bucks County, PA, right across the delaware from Trenton, how far are you from there? We're always looking for new players


----------



## dontpunkme (Mar 31, 2004)

I live in Hamilton on the east side of trenton.  I'm about 20 minutes from the deleware river.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2004)

You may have more luck posting in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum. Also look up Trentonjoe. He might have space.


----------



## Henry (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll move this to our Gamers seeking gamers Forum. Good luck, dpm!


----------



## trentonjoe (Apr 3, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Also look up Trentonjoe. He might have space.




  I must be famous!

Anywho, if you AREN'T the guy who just emailed me.  Go ahead and fire one out.  We play again on the 18th.


----------



## D&Dad (Feb 13, 2021)

South Jersey, Atlantic County.  D&D, and other genres.  Wife and I both play and DM.  We use 3.0/3.5.  Familiar with 2nd Ed.  Also familiar with Old World of Darkness.  We're very casual, and prefer deep immersion to murderhobo.
We use 3.5 rules for most everything, from Marvel Comics to Post Apocalyptic to D&D.
Let us know at baconspritzer@outlook.com.
With Covid on, we'll try to figure out accommodations, but if we do this online, it's going to be a bit different from what many are used to.


----------

